# Has anyone got a Browning Discovery?



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

The Discovery - and the Mathews Genesis - have no draw length specific cams - which means you pull the same amount of pressure whether you draw it back to 20 " or 30" ... we use the Genesis in our school programs because of that fact - several kids can shoot the same bow without any adjustments.

It's a good "Camp" bow - but if you're planning on her shooting further past the learning stage, I might recommend a different bow ... How we work the kids' muscles up to be ready for larger bows is with resistance bands (like big rubber bands that are used in Physical Therapy).. once they learn the draw motion, the muscles develop quite quickly.


----------

